# Pics of Turtle that hung out with us on a dive and one of our flounder



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

We splased in yesterday after work and went to one of our regular spots. After swiming around the first rock we seen a turtle took pics, he was not at all camera shy, it really did like the attention. as we moved on it followed us for awhile. we ran accross a nice flounder and some AJ, but I didn't want to shoot thinking they may not be fish the Thai's like to eat. So I pass onsome good shots, buut all in all another great dive out here in paradice.

After getting back in I stopped by the Thai Beach Houses and asked if they ate the flounder and AJ, well apparntly those things are pretty tasty and they don't get much of them. I realized that after I showed Po a picture of the fish in his fish id book and his eyes get real big and he's saying "next time you shoot" "next time shoot this fish, he good to eat" Po is the man if you need to know about what to shoot or what not to shoot. He starts feeding me beer and asking if I go diving tommrow can I shoot him a big AJ the Thais want to have a feast. so I guess I'll have to get wet againg this weekend. enjoy the pics





































Look close at the above pic and you'll see the flounder, he is somewhat camoflaged.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

as always good pics. not saying they aren't but they dont look like the aj's that we have for some reason. anyway great pics again and i wish that i could tell myself to take the time and take pics. oh, take a pic when you kill for the feast.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll second that - great pics again. Sure jealous wishin i could go diving after work. Glad you're getting out often and enjoying where you are at. 

Let us know if you end up spearing a jack for the feast. good huntin.


----------

